# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Вирусы с требованием прислать СМС

## SOSED

*Миллионы российских пользователей заразились "трояном"*
В России набирает обороты эпидемия компьютерных вирусов семейства Trojan.Winlock. "В январе 2010 года количество россиян, пострадавших от вредоносных программ, требующих за разблокировку Windows отправить платное SMS-сообщение, составило несколько миллионов", - сообщает российский разработчик средств информационной безопасности компания "Доктор Веб".

Первые модификации Trojan.Winlock появились около 3-х лет назад. На тот момент они не представляли серьезной угрозы. В частности, вирусы автоматически удалялись с компьютера через несколько часов после установки, не запускались в безопасном режиме Windows, а стоимость SMS-cообщений, которые требовали отправить авторы "троянца", была не столь высокой, как сейчас (в среднем около 10 рублей в сравнении с 300-600 рублями).

С ноября 2009 года эта схема отъема денег пользуется все большим успехом у злоумышленников – новые модификации Trojan.Winlock становятся все более опасными. За снятие сообщения о блокировке Windows, которое выскакивает поверх всех окон и делает невозможным нормальную работу на компьютере, вирусописатели требуют гораздо больше денег. "Троянцы" уже не удаляются автоматически из системы через некоторое время, но приобретают дополнительный функционал. В частности, они препятствуют запуску некоторых программ в зараженной системе (файловых менеджеров, антируткитов, утилит для сбора информации, которая может помочь в лечении системы).

Вредоносные программы семейства Trojan.Winlock распространяются через "бреши" в Windows (в частности Internet Explorer), вредоносные сайты (скачиваемые кодеки), эксплойты iframe, а также ботнеты (авторы ботнета продают установку какой-либо вредоносной программы на зараженном компьютере).

Только за январь число пострадавших в России от блокировщиков Windows составило несколько миллионов пользователей. С учетом того, что средняя стоимость SMS-сообщения – 300-600 рублей, предположительные потери россиян от этого вида вредоносного ПО только в первом месяце 2010 года составили сотни миллионов рублей.

В связи с тем, что с каждым днем появляются новые модификации Trojan.Winlock, незащищенными остаются даже те пользователи, которые применяют постоянно обновляемые антивирусные решения различных производителей.

Специалисты "Доктор Веб" считают необходимым привлечь внимание официальных властей к этой проблеме. Их помощь в обнаружении людей, регистрирующих номера, на которые злоумышленники требуют отправлять платные SMS-сообщения, могла бы уменьшить число потенциальных жертв. Кроме того, компания призывает операторов сотовой связи блокировать эти номера по первым же жалобам абонентов.

Добавим, что на сайте разработчика размещена форма для разблокировки, которая помогает бесплатно найти необходимый код.
Первоисточник

Дальше два ресурса, которые помогают решить эту проблему:
http://www.drweb.com/unlocker/index/?lng=ru
http://support.kaspersky.ru/viruses/deblocker
Советую распечатать или записать на бумаге эти адреса, чтобы потом можно было найти код разблокировки, используя другой компьютер.
Так же настоятельно рекомендую изучить обе эти странички сейчас, чтобы потом не тыкаться в них как слепые котята. Никто из нас не застрахован от таких неприятностей.

----------


## Светла ночка

Мне пришлось на себе испытать действие этого вируса !  :Aga:  Скачала какой то архив с яндекса и при распаковке появилось сообщение:"Пошлите смс или через 24 часа всё содерждимое ваших жёстких дисков будет уничтожено". Что ни делала, ничего не помогло ! Послала смс, в ответ пришло сообщение:"Скачайте фильм, размером в три гигабайта, с такого то сайта". Переустановила операционку, она у меня в отдельном разделе. Ура ! Заработала ! Через некоторое время наткнулась на архив(дня через три) - нажала :biggrin: - опять пошлите смс ! Вот тут я по настоящему "взвыла" и начала терроризировать комп по чёрному ! :biggrin: И нашла всё таки решение ! Рассказываю что надо делать ! Выключаете комп(хотите из розетки выдерните) - запускаете. Жмёте при загрузке на F8 как радист в глубоком тылу ! Появляются различные режимы запуска, запускаете режим загрузки с поэтапным запуском ... (не помню чего там) ! Вирус отсвечивает на экране, но не мешает работать с кнопкой "пуск". Находите восстановление системы и ставите на час, на два, на три или на день на два, на три и т.д. назад. У кого какое последнее сохранение, на то и ставите ! Восстанавливаете, находите архив - удаляете ! Лично я не помнила какой архив и удалила все архивы в том разделе, со злости ! :biggrin: И всё !!!  :Aga:  Сумбурно написала, извините, не специалист ! Но я его(вирус смс) победила ! Ура !!! :biggrin:

----------


## Petrakov

Вот б..я! Мне завтра днем предстоит уродоваться со своим компом, т.к. я тоже поймал эту хрень. Помог одной доброй женщине перенести номера с одного мобильного на другой. Скачивал синхронизаторы один за другим. Помог... ))) Женщина довольна, а у меня вот теперь геморрой. Спасибо вам люди добрые за советы.  Кстати, F8 у меня почему-то теперь не работает.

----------


## Светла ночка

Я тоже так со страха думала, что не работает ! А была включена кнопка" звёздочка со стрелочкой" в верхнем левом углу на клавиатуре ! Должна быть выключена.  :Aga:

----------


## Ирямбер

Я тоже недавно такой поймала, уже восстановление системы даже не помагает, пришлось нести специалисту, но не смог его удалить. В итоге он полностью переустановил систему. Говорят, что от таких вирусов защищает только Касперский

----------


## Светла ночка

> Говорят, что от таких вирусов защищает только Касперский


Нет от них защиты, :frown: потому что запуск и установку вируса мы осуществляем(разрешаем) сами !  :Aga:

----------


## Гена

> Нет от них защиты


 есть! :wink:  сметай все под "O"  предварительно сделав копию 
 в итоге снова у вас девственно чистая система
  на то и щука в море что бы карась не дремал! :wink:

----------


## ELA1

У меня такая хрень была перед новым годом, тоже с архива выползла.... кнопочка F8 не помогла. Выхожу через нее на восстановление системы, а  все процессы блокирует и восстановление тоже, ничего кроме почты в течении 7 минут (чтобы письмо с кодом карточки на пополнение счета отправить) - не работает. В общем билась я с ним пол часа...бесполезно - пришлось винду перебивать... 
Самое главное, что сработала внутренняя защита от лохотрона и не побежала за карточкой на пополнение))))))))))))

пы сы: спасибо акрониксу...рекомендую всем))) Никакие данные не пропали

----------


## petrovna2106

> спасибо акрониксу...рекомендую всем))) Никакие данные не пропали


А можно об этом поподробнее? Что это?

----------


## ELA1

*petrovna2106*,

 Программа такая, в поиск введите, наверняка тут на форуме где-то есть в темах

Acronis разрабатывает системные решения для создания образа жесткого диска, восстановления данных диска, копирования файлов и восстановления информации на жестком диске (восстановление файлов, дисков).

----------


## Светла ночка

> кнопочка F8 не помогла. Выхожу через нее на восстановление системы, а все процессы блокирует и восстановление тоже, ничего кроме почты в течении 7 минут (чтобы письмо с кодом карточки на пополнение счета отправить) - не работает. В общем билась я с ним пол часа...бесполезно - пришлось винду перебивать...


 Начиная работать в интернете 4 года назад , я первые полгода переустанавливала операционку 20 раз, везло мне на вирусы ... ! :wink: И когда потеряла 100 гигабайт накопленной информации вместе с этим акрониксом, который и вирусы восстанавливает также успешно, как и остальные файлы - задумалась всерьёз !  :Aga:  В собственном компе, ноутбуке и т.д. должен быть идеальный порядок, как перед полётом в космос ! Жёсткий диск должен быть нарезан по разделам(по 50, 100, 150 Гг в зависимости у кого сколько памяти) . Операционка в отдельном разделе, все закачки должны идти в отдельную папку, но не в операционный раздел, как нам предлагают (по умолчанию) программы по закачкам, а тоже в отдельный раздел. Обязательно антивирусную программу с постоянными обновлениями, сканер от другой антивирусной программы, обязательно чтобы был Firewall ! И чтобы совсем чувствовать себя спокойно, не пожалейте денег, купите выносной жёсткий диск, с объёмом какой кому нужен и храните там, всё что вам дорого и необходимо !  :Aga: :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 36 минут*
И ещё, тем кто общается в скайпе, аське, майле и пересылает друг другу разные файлы. Обратите внимание, размер пересылаемого файла не должен превышать оригинал. Сообщайте друг другу вес пересылаемого файла, на выходе он не должен быть больше оригинала ! А если больше, то идёт присоединённая информация, а что там присоединили вирусы или что ... ! Если при общении через вэбку начинает срабатывать Firewall на блокировку, значит к вашей линии кто то пытается чужой подсоединиться ! Будьте осторожны и внимательны !  :Aga:

----------


## petrovna2106

Ну, спецы! Спасибо за науку. :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## прожектор

Добрый день!!!вот и я попалась на эти вирусы.промучилась полторы недели удаляя вирусы....но так и пришлось обращаться к специалистам!

----------


## overload

Я две защиты от этого юзаю.
Первая - Акронис, конечно. Забарахлило чего-то - гружусь с Акронисовского компакта, запускаю восстановление и через 15 минут у меня на машине - полная и чистая Винда.
Вторая - программка Autoruns. Маленькая, бесплатная. Запуская её, видишь всё, что на данный момент в компьютере запущено (всё - это значит *всё*, со всеми потрохами). ну... ищу, сортируя по дате установки, смотрю самые последние запущеные штучки-дрючки, и, если вижу, что автор работающего файла не указан, установлен файл недавно, и, вдобавок, называется как-нить по-идиотски, да ещё сидит в System32 - он, сцуко. Удаляю, если не удаляется - отключаю и в безопаске потом удаляю.

----------


## Benya

А я на своем инет-компе ничего ценного не храню, все скидываю на внешний хард. Любой косяк-формат С: ! И все !

----------


## VITA786

Спасибо большое за советы! Вы прямо все ассы!

----------


## Valentina.M

А я на днях хотела скачать электронную книгу и вирус  *****-баннера подцепила.Но хорошо нашла страничку в инете как от него избавится.
Вот вам адрес странички, там все написано, что это за вирус, кто распространяет и как от него избавиться
http://netler.ru/ikt/cmedia-fieryads.htm

----------


## Petrakov

Сделал все проще. Снес систему и вот сижу любуюсь. Компьютер чистенький - красота!

----------


## petrovna2106

> Снес систему и вот сижу любуюсь


Я умудрилась два раза за 3 дня вляпаться. Тоже Винду сносила. Сама.
Теперь я опытный устанавливальщик винды!
Тоже (спасибо нашему компьютерщику) материал лежит на одном отделе диска, система - на другом. Обошлось без потерь. Ссылки только забыла сохранить - улетели.

----------


## overload

*petrovna2106*,
 Если пользуете браузер Firefox, то к нему ставится такой плагинчик - Foxmarks. Он позволяет хранить все-все свои закладки, ссылки, избранное-шмизбранное прямо в Нете. Переставил я систему, поставил Файрфокс, сразу ставлю этот плагин - и через минуту-две все мои ссылки-закладки - на месте!

----------


## Ирямбер

Я как-то тоже решила купить жесткий диск и скинула всю информацию на него. В итоге, когда он полетел, я осталась без своих документов

----------


## overload

Все яйца в одной корзине... не есть хорошо.
У меня важные документы и программы не то что дублированы - тройнированы (как правильно-то? :smile:). Не пожалел денег на харды, их у меня 4. Важное дублировано там, да ещё и на болванках - полшкафа их.

----------


## ЛенОК009

А мне в октябре поставили "7" и Аваст стоит. Так антивирусная в компе сколько бы раз ни входила в инет, столько раз и обновляется....Да и обновления какие-то постоянно устанавливаются, в т.ч. и от вредоносных программ. Тьфу-тьфу, в этом плане "7"-ка молодец!
     Могу дать один хороший совет, я в нете уже лет 12, прежде чем распаковать архив - ВСЕГДА просканируйте его антивирусной программой. ПРАВОЙ КНОПКОЙ МЫШИ на файле жмете и выбираете строку: Сканировать ....( высвечивается наименование этого файла). Тогда вы точно не распакуете себе вирус. И еще - если нет хорошего антивируса, не надо в инет вообще выходить! Строго настрого детям запретите...Кстати я после Нового года заходила в сервисный центр по ремонту компов и с улыбкой, спросила их:"Это что у вас теперь такие обои для рабочего стола?" Там светилась картинка *****графического содержания ПОВЕРХ всех папок. На что мне ответили, что это комп клиентов и уже порядка 30 штук они разблокируют. Подхватывают в основном в социальных сетях - В контакте, Одноклассники, и т.д. 
   А ларчик просто открывался... Находясь в нете, если попадаете на страницу с вирусом, сразу прерывайте соединение. Если файл заражен, то мне и информация не нужна эта... Я все выкину, только чтоб не "заболеть". Кстати сын (ему сейчас уже 20 лет будет) еще 2 года назад, когда была антивирусная программа Доктор WEB, подхватил вирус. В чем он заключался: к любой странице в интернете в самом низу окна была прикреплена картинка *****содержания. Причем она не давала возможности работать. Например, когда в Яндексе ищешь что-либо, то внизу после всех ссылок надо перелистывать страницы, так вот к ним не добраться, потому что поверх ЭТА КАРТИНКА. И как заголовок на ней: Спасибо, что вы активировали .....  *В течение месяца* вы можете получить доступ туда-то и туда... Я к сыну, мол, ты на что нажимал? Да что ты там активировал? Только компьютерщик мне рассказал, что В Контакте его дочь (6 класс) точно такой же подхватила, так что никто ничего не делал, а просто посещая некоторые сайты,странички уже можно подхватить вирус. Вообщем висел этот вирус ровно месяц, если младший сынуля заходил в комнату, я тут же выключала монитор, как будто я чем-то преступным занимаюсь. А через месяц, т.к. никто и ничего не продолжил по ИХ предложению активировать...все исчезло.... само собой.
  Мораль сей басни такова:
 1. Установить хороший (обновляющийся) антивирус.
2. Не закачивать с неизвестных источников.
3. Не запускать автоматически флешки, диски, дискеты преварительно не просканировав их на наличие вирусов.
4.Даже, если это *ваша* флешка, но она побывала у кого-то в гостях в компе, вернувшись домой, первым делом ее просканируйте.
5.Находясь в нЭте, получив предупреждение антивирусной программы, прервите соединение с этим сервером. Понятно, что порой информация очень ценная, но не ТАКОЙ же ценой...
6. Закончив скачивание, первым делом сканируйте файл.
7. Если не понятно, читай снова п.1.:smile:
Не болейте, ни вы и ни ваши компы!  :Aga:

----------


## Мишка

"Веселая тема". 
Я, как и многие, тоже "радовался" *за 20 минут до начала юбилея*. Представьте мое состояние на тот момент:confused::frown::mad:
Подборка кодов от Доктора Веба не помогла!!! Ничего не помогло, и F8 тоже. Естественно, что СМС отправлять не стал.
Меня спас внешний диск для ноута (без доп. питания в желзном корпусе - маленький такой, с большой емкостью) с уже установленной Windows. Его я и поставил: вытщить с пом. крестовой отвертки из корпуса - 20 сек., заменить им винт в ноуте - 2 мин., запустить Винду - 2 мин., установка "жесткого из ноута" в мобильный корпус - 20 сек., подключение его в USB  и загрузка - 3 мин., считайте сами. Самый быстрый способ комп запустить ИМХО. 

P.S. Трояна на следующий день вырезал руками, как всегда. Они все на "С" прописываются (ну или почти все). Постоянно модифицируются, поэтому  не повторяются. * Предупреждаю, опасно!* Можете удалить так, что свои файлы не найдете НИКОГДА :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:. Там придется все вручную восстанавливать - тут только к специалистам. 
Я убивал многие модификации Троянов и много других, включая рекламный баннер. Такие вирусы мастера пишут, и забираются они к вам хитро.:smile::smile::smile: респект им, но не уважуха! 
Не бойтесь поймать вирус, он все равно вас найдет. Это как грипп. Бойтесь его последствий и думайте, как от него потом избавиться. Ну и прививки от касперского и многих других тоже помогают. И не перезагружайте комп на банкете:smile: - многие блокиратры активируются после перезагрузки.
Не болейте!

----------


## Benya

Взято с Баша, точнее с одного из его разделов IT Happens:

В маленькую каморку, в которой сидит IT-отдел в полном составе (программист, админ и студент, который занимается протяжкой кабелей да ремонтом офисной техники), без стука врывается взмыленная дама из бухгалтерии и, метнув полный ненависти взгляд в сторону троицы, с порога кричит:

— Кто из вас главный по голым задницам?!

Речь, разумеется, шла о банальном вирусе, но формулировка стала крылатой фразой.

----------


## Svetulya

Вот эта беда произошла вчера с моим рабочим ноутом. 
ШОК БЫЛ УЖАСНЫЙ!!! Да еще накануне Вечера встречи выпускников - весь концерт там был! 
*Вот московский тлф.(бесплатный) 8-800-5550102. 
Там девушка-оператор продиктовала код, я ввела его в выскакивающее окошко об СМС и ВСЕЕЕЕЕ!!!!* 
Антивирусками прогнала - почистила и все в порядке! 

Internet Security 2010 – мошенническая антивирусная программа, которая распространяется вредоносным ПО
После установки, Internet Security 2010 будет запускаться автоматически вместе с Windows. Internet Security 2010 просканирует компьютер и выдаст перечень вредоносных файлов, однако не удалит их до тех пор, пока вы не приобретете программу. Эти файлы на самом деле фальшивы и нужны для того, чтобы убедить пользователей в том, что их компьютеры заражены. У вас нет причин для приобретения программы.

Internet Security 2010 распространяется троянами, которые генерирует фальшивые системные сообщения, всплывающие на компьютере. Например, троянская программа создаст сообщение до того, как вы загрузите рабочий стол:

Security Warning!
Worm.Win32.NetSky detected on your machine.


Фальшивый антивирус показывает, что на компьютеры находятся следующие вирусы:

Rogue:W32/XPAntivirus.gen!
AdWare.Win32.Zwangi
Trojan-Spy.HTML.Visafraud.a
Worm:W32/Agent
Trojan-PSW.W32/Steam
Net-Worm.Win32.DipNet.d
Trojan-Dropper:W32/Trojan-Dropper
Worm:W32/Downadup.gen
Trojan-Downlaoder:W32/Fakerean.gen!A
Net-Worm.Win32.Mytob.t
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Hookit.11
Trojan-Clicker.HTML.IFrame.g
Virus:W32/Alman.b
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.sd
Email-Worm.Win32NetSky.q
riskware.Win32
Rootkit.win32.agent


Далее вы увидите сообщение-рекомендацию: приобрести лицензию Internet Security 2010. Когда вы попробуете запустить любую программу, другой Троян создаст сообщение и заблокирует часть функций программы. Вот всплывающее сообщение:

Application cannot be executed. The file is infected. Please activate your antivirus software.


Данное сообщение появляется при попытке запуска только определенных программ, в этот список входят: Notepad, the CMD prompt, Freecell, Minesweeper, Nero, Windows Messenger, Microsoft Word, Microsoft Excel, Window calculator, Skype и PowerPoint. Тот же троян создаст предупреждение, которое будет появляться при запуске Windows Media Player или WinAmp, то есть тех программ, которые проигрывают аудио и видео файлы:

Windows can`t play the folowing media formats: AVI;WMV;AVS;FLV;MKV;MOV;3GP;MP4;
MPG;MPEG;MP3;AAC;WAV;WMA;CDA;FLAC;M4A;MID. Update your video and sound codec to resolve this issue.


Это сообщение несет рекомендацию о приобретении VSCodec Pro – мошеннической программы, которая должны решить возникшую проблему. Как и результаты сканирования, эти сообщения фальшивы и необходимы для того, чтобы убедить пользователей в том, что компьютер имеет проблемы с системой безопасности.


Как вы видите, Internet Security 2010 создан с одной целью – обманным путем заставить вас приобрести лицензию. Без сомнений, вам не стоит этого делать, если же вы купили ключ, свяжитесь с вашим банком и аннулируйте платеж на том основании, что вас обманным путем заставили заплатить. Для того, чтобы удалить Internet Security 2010, воспользуйтесь бесплатной инструкцией по удалению.

----------


## nastya-1086

Спасибо всем большое! Ваши рекомендации очень помсогли!

----------


## Sveta_777

> А я на своем инет-компе ничего ценного не храню, все скидываю на внешний хард. Любой косяк-формат С: ! И все !


 :Ok:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Уважаемый _В. Костров_:smile:
Большое спасибо за помощь. Доча поймала каку-то бяку, и придя с работы мы с мужем увидели нашу 15-летнюю компьютерщицу со смущённым выражением лица, и баннер совершенно непристойного содержания на экране. Муж 2 часа пытался что-нибудь сделать, а я в это время стояла и ныла над ним, требуя ноут для входа на наш супер-сайт. Наконец мужское упрямство было побеждено, я открыла первое сообщение в этой теме и через пять минут вся семья ожила - на указанных Вами ссылках нашёлся пароль, после введения которого экран очистился. Я Вас обожаю, и думаю, что мои домочадцы тоже:biggrin: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## repin-a

Вот и мне "повезло",но обошлось без переустановки.Хотя Акронис работать отказался-через образ не получилось:frown:Зашёл через вторую Винду,установленную на ноуте-в инете нашёл способы вылечиться.Помогло вот это:
*Как лечиться* Желаю,чтобы никто не попадал,а если случилось-НИКОГДА НЕ ОТПРАВЛЯЙТЕ СМС! Всё решается своими руками!

----------


## mara400

Прошу помощи и совета: не могу попасть на форум с одного конкретного компа. Не видит он с сегоднешнего дня "вход" на форум моего логина и пороля. Так же и в другие форумы - слетела какая-то настройка. Что посоветуете?

----------


## Лев

*mara400*,
 Ник и пароль по новой - это бывает, когда внезапно отключается комп(мой опыт)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Прошу помощи и совета: не могу попасть на форум с одного конкретного компа.


Почистите куки в браузере, должно помочь.

----------


## mara400

К, сожалению, это не помогло. Почистила все что можно.
А что-то еще можно сделать?

----------


## Benya

*mara400*,
Может попробовать войти с другого браузера?

----------


## mara400

Я входила с "Оперы", все работает. НО никак к ней не привыкну...

----------


## Benya

> Я входила с "Оперы", все работает. НО никак к ней не привыкну...


Ой!!! Да наоборот! Как привыкнешь, другого и не захочется-100%! Ну уж если совсем никак, то есть куча других: Хром гугловский, Мозилла, Сафари...

----------


## mara400

А нельзя как-то перенастроить ИНтернет-эксплоу...? МОжет обновить новой версией?

----------


## Татьянушка

Словили мы вчера этот вирус:mad: Сделала восстановление на 5 апреля. Банера нет, но вот вопрос, остался ли он в компе? Может где-то надо чистить архивы?

----------


## Benya

*Татьянушка*,
Скачай ЗДЕСЬ бесплатный антивирусник Dr.Web CureIt. Он установки не требует, просто проверь систему. И с другими антивирусниками он не конфликтует.
*mara400*,
На самом деле IE полностью совместим всего-лишь с 19% процентами всех сайтов инета. Такую инфу дает сама Майкрософт, так что еще не факт, что поможет ...

----------


## вячик

Самый лучший способ от вирусов держать всю информацию и программы не в системной папке. В случае заражения переустановить Windows недолго.А браузер у меня Google Chrome скорость работы выше чем у Оперы.

----------


## Татьянушка

*Benya*,
к сожалению, програмка, которую советуете через 10 минут после запуска перезагружает комп. Так что проверяла Касперским.

----------


## Benya

Странно... Ничего такого за ним никогда не замечалось. Пользуюсь ей достаточно давно!

----------


## вячик

У меня тоже проблем нет. Антивирусник правда у меня Аваст.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Татьянушка*,
 А как голосовать?

----------


## Benya

> Антивирусник правда у меня Аваст.


Ну у меня Нод32 стоит, но время от времени Вебом тоже прогоняю.

----------


## mara400

Теперь мне загрузили МАЗИЛУ, все работает, но комп начал постоянно говорить, что диск С почти весь загружен. Перенесли всю информацию на Д. Но процесс продолжается. Мне кажется, что это начало КОНЦА жесткого диска!

----------


## galchonka

Ну и я тоже напишу о пойманных мною "красивых страничках" розового цвету.. Смущена была скорее моя мама, чем я.. 
Лечила собственными силами: в одном случае удалось запустить антивирус на сканирование (Касперский), в другом случае было все гораздо хуже - при загрузке системы не работал не то что Касперский, но и Ctrl+Alt+Delete для того чтобы вычислить как называется процесс и убить его.. Вобчем так как я девушка запасливая, то у меня всегда висит программ для оптимизации работы.. Даже две.. Вот с помощью одной из них, имя которой AnVir я и вычислила эту дрянь.. все очень просто - посмотрела что запущено в данный момент (обычно dll или exe-шник, которого там быть в настоящий момент ну никак не должно) - ну и убила процесс.. Потом удалила исходник - и сплю спокойно.. Тьфу-тьфу.. Что характерно: ни одна другая программа, которая позволяла бы просмотреть что в настоящее время запущено кроме этой не запускались.. Имейте ввиду.. Если шта..

----------

